# 2003 Snow Contractors Barbecue



## Taconic (May 18, 2001)

Well the date has been set for yet another hopefully successful and fun Barbecue.October 18th from 10 am to 5pm.This Snow contractors event will have suppliers of all types relating to snow.At this time we have over 70 pieces of equipment to be displayed.Snow pushers,plows,trucks,loaders,all terrain vehicles,clothes,snowblowers,sanders,spraytanks and a growing list of more to come.I hope all can attend and lets have a great time.See you in October
Where: 
Taconic Maintenance Inc (Our new facility wont be ready in time)
186 Cottage Street
Poughkeepsie,N.Y.
WHEN:
October 18,2003
2 other upcoming events are Grounds keepers Barbecue on October 4th in Ashland Mass and Four Seasons Barbecue on the 24th of October in Conn
Watch for more details
John Parker:redbounce


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

Just put it on the calender,now as long as nothing comes up,WORK ,i'm all set,lok foward to meeting a bunch of you guys.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Hopefully the weather will be better this year. Wife did not want me to have the little one out in the rain all day. I got it on the calendar. Looking forward to seeing the travelers (Got Grass, Mick and Alan) to name a few.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Thank you, thank you, thank you. :salute: 

I'd been afraid it wasn't going to happen this year.  

The wife combines this trip and our yearly mini-vacation. She's been after me for two months wanting to know when it was so she can call and make reservations. payup 

See you all in Poughkeepsie :waving: .


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Can't wait ill finally get to meet a few more of you guys and im sure it will be a great time 


Jay


----------



## snowjoker (Feb 6, 2003)

Sounds like fun hope to see ya all there :waving:


----------



## Lawn Lad (Feb 4, 2002)

Looking forward to it. Each October we have a clam bake, last year our clam bake and the BBQ fell on the same date. Lucky for me this year we chose the 11th, looks like I might be able to make it this year.


----------



## Got Grass? (Feb 18, 2001)

I'll be there...


----------



## Rob (May 15, 2001)

I'm hoping to be there !! Made it up late last year so I missed most everyone.


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

*Just put it on the Calendar*

I'll be there !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

John thanks for posting the info on all of the bbq's  

I will make at least one of these and possibly two :yow!:


----------



## DanG (May 20, 2000)

Work permitting i'll try to make it down there.

Was just down that way(newburgh) on tuesday.

Dan


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

My wife and I will be there. If not both of us, then at least me. 

~Chuck


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Looking forward to attend again this year!  Hopefully the weather would cooperate this time.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

I wil be there as well.I hope the weather is better...


----------



## Got Grass? (Feb 18, 2001)

John, You better be there with "The truck" & plan on showing it off a little bit...
I'm getting really sick of telling all the UB Rice mobiles that a Ram 2500 can easily beat any of their pos's. They just don't believe me about the 11's... I'll be there with my digi cam & camcorder.... lol


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

LMAO, if I do a little 4 wheel burnout there,it will look like a solar eclipse until the nitrous hits,LOL. . Locally no one will even race my truck anymore.I have destroyed so many quick cars that they all pass now.When a 7000+ lb truck smokes a 1/2 dozen of the areas fastest cars ,word gets around quick. Its funny how storys get exagerated and escalate. I have heard rumors about my own truck(from guys who didnt know me yet),they told me to watch out for this sick blue Ram diesel with a plow frame,and a car seat in the back,LOL. I almost had a new Ford lightning take the bait the other day.The look of disbelief is priceless, you literally blow there minds after you walk them. The funny thing is my truck can be a lot quicker,its really not even that radical,I still use it as a daily driver,tow truck,and plow truck.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

John, I was telling a young guy at work today about your truck. He wasn't believing it, so we came on PS so he could see it and read the posts. 

He was pretty proud of his Japanese whatever (keyword "was"). 

See you in Poughkeepsie.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

I will be there with that Got Grass !
Hey Mike we gotta cruise the Caddy down this year !
BTW: the last weekend of the Ren. fest is Aug 17th.

John: Any special rates on rooms again at the Best Inn
Motel this year? Pretty much the closest place with
good resturants and conv. store and bar across the 
street !
Checked expedia etc. and the rate is $89 a double. 
Is there a better plowsite rate ?
please post if there is......................

Still owe ya a room in the 1000 Islands !

ROOSTER: Are ya still doing t-shirts? I wanna make some
for the BBQ. Shoot me a e-mail [email protected]

......................geo


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

George, that motel is in the process of adding an additional wing. I'm not sure of the completion date, but you might have brand new rooms available to you.


----------



## Snow Jaw (Aug 17, 2003)

*man that's in NY*

sure I wish you good time guys.. 
it be nice to check that out and I could bring my truck too. but it's pretty far to me even if there were one in Omaha Nebraska that I know of.

right now I am working on my truck making new mounts so it's easy to hook up and not worry much and strong.

will have picture web page sometime later.
check out my plow at http://www.angelfire.com/ne2/larsontrucking/snowdodge.jpg


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

Pelican, 

Are you bringing any of that sausage to the BBQ??? Just got done with dinner and it was great. Thanks

I'll be there. Bringing a couple of plows and acc. too. Jerre


----------



## NNJSnow (Feb 16, 2002)

Is this for any snow plowing contractor or only for people on plowsite or in the SIMA?


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

A good time to be had by all at the BBQ. John puts on a great show from what I've been told. Lots of equipment to see and people to meet. Jerre


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Anybody. The more the merrier. Even people who aren't interested in plowing might find something. Eat a couple of hot dogs and maybe buy some Magic Salt.


----------



## NNJSnow (Feb 16, 2002)

Thanks, Ill try to get there, shouldn't be a problem. Ill go with my boss.


----------



## Got Grass? (Feb 18, 2001)

It's a great time for all...

All the big guys send someone up with a couple plows & salters hooked up & ready to show off.... John always puts on a good show about Magic salt, pictures & all... Usually a free bag for everyone to try out too...

The BBQ is for PS members, SIMA members & anyone interested in plowing. A lot of the local guys show up to much down some food, & check out whats new at the palace. 
it's more like an open house, with multiple MFG's represented. It's the one time of year a bunch of us east coast PS members get together & hang out for the day BS'ing... It's great to put a face with other members & this is the place to do it.

A couple suggestions, get there early as you never know when it will end & you will spend most of the day getting to know & talking to everyone... Hopefully the weather will be nice this year, the event goes on rain or shine, but in the rain less people tend to show up & were stuck inside smelling molasses all day... lol
Either way it's well worth going to if your from the area...
I have gone the past 2 years this will be my 3rd heading out from Buffalo on the other end of the state. In the past members have come from as far away as Canada & Maine...

John, for those coming from a distance could you refresh them with your list of places to stay in the area? I know I'm a PITA. But I'm sure someone is wondering...

This yr. I may head out Wed. or Thurs. AM & make a small trip to NYC to check out the sights. Prolly hit a show/musical as I told the girl I'll be going with I'd give in to that if she would put up with a bunch of plow guys all day Sat... lol...
Also some of us like to go out for a couple cold ones & some munchies afterwords, usually Apple-bee's down the road & around the corner.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

GUYS........One of the closest hotels is Best Inn on
Haight St.
Just a couple miles up the street ! Rooms are $89
a nite. Cheapest around too............
I stayed there the past 2 yrs.
Both streets to and from the BBQ are one way to
and from hotel so no getting lost in the maze of 1 
way streets in Poughkeepsie !!!!!!!!!!

Just across the street is Pizza Uno, 24 hr. conv. 
and gas place, also a GREAT italian rest. and a
little pool hall too.
NO driving .........NO DWI !

Just stagger across the street to bed !

Lots of the Plowheads stay there !
..................geo

http://www.bestinn.com


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

Sonjaab, 

Did Grass make it up to see you? He left us pretty late on Friday night for the trip North. He was pretty excited about grabbing a few cold ones and staggering upstairs to crash at your place. I think he had been up since before 5:00 a.m. to hit the road for Syracuse and had the trip North to go.

Hope you guys had a good time tipping them back and visiting. 
Thanks for the Hotel info. Jerre


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

*Hotel List*

Here are a few of the area hotels:

10 minutes away

Holiday Inn
2750 Route 9
Poughkeepsie
845-473-1151

Best Inn (Recently renovated)
536 Haight Ave. (Rt 44/55)
Poughkeepsie
845-454-1010

Super 8
4142 Route 9
Hyde Park
845-229-0088

Best Western
2170 Route 9
Poughkeepsie
845-462-4600

The Village Square
4159 Route 9
Hyde Park
845-229-7141

Inn at Hyde Park
4171 Route 9
Hyde Park
845-229-9161

Inn at the Falls (Pretty ritzy)
50 Red Oaks Mill Road
Poughkeepsie
845-462-5770

Econo Lodge 
2625 Route 9
Poughkeepsie
845-452-6600

Atlas Motor Lodge
Route 9W
Highland
845-691-8300

These are taken from the Yellow Pages, I can't comment on the accommodations.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

Jerre.....Yea he made it ! In 1 piece too....He had enough
energy left to party at my bar with all the local honeys
too! 

I hear your gonna make it Poughkeepsie too huh?
That Best Inn motel is your best bet IMO........
Easiest to and from BBQ.........

They sell out FAST for Sat. tho...So book your room
NOW!

Altho NICE topless bar on rt.9 next to econo lodge
near thruway exit ! But too far to drive while BUZZED !

................geo


----------



## Got Grass? (Feb 18, 2001)

LOL Jerre, Yeah I made it. Did you ever make it home fri night? I lost the # and Addr. for Geo's place. Luckily I was able to find it. I actually was still up from 8am Thursday, worked my ass off in the heat, stayed up all night & headed out about 5am. 
I had a few cold ones out in stick-ville. Talk about a bunch of ******* hic's lol.. The bar was busier at noon sat. then it was midnight Friday, I found that to be rather strange.
I crashed (more like passed out) for quite a few hr's on the recliner. Headed home 5pm or so sat. only took 2hrs, I was flying.
Got home changed & in 10 mins I was back out the door. Just getting back now.... WoW talk about a long but great weekend...


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

Hello,new member to the site. Im not to far away only in central connecticut hope i can make it down it sounds very interesting.Been in the plowing business for about 5 years now and always looking for better ways to improve the business


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

I'm marking my calender as we speak!:waving:


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

*I will be there*

I'll be at the BBQ! Can't wait for it. Its not far for me at all. It'll be really nice to get to meet a lot of you guys in person. See you all at the BBQ:waving:


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

I think Pelican, myself and others will enjoy meeting you.

See you there.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

I dont like wearing name tags,but i think in a way it would be a good idea,this yr,it was suggested last yr,but no one was wearing them. If we dotn have them,ill wear an OCC shirt so peoplw will know who i am.BMy mug shot is on here enough by now,but there are a few guys io havent met face to face yet,it would be nice to see who is who.Since its only a few hrs,Id like to meet everyone from here,.if possible.


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Have any of the Moderators heard about Plowsite apparel??? It would be nice to buy some shirts at the BBQ.


Jay


----------



## snowjoker (Feb 6, 2003)

Jay did u hear about the double double posts lol  I do like the name tag idea just so we know who each other is.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I would like to have nametags, too, with both your real name and your PlowSite name. I know I've met people who are on PlowSite, but don't know who they are because of that. I want to apologize in advance to anyone I see at the BBQ who I should know, but don't remember. Usually I'll know that I should know someone, but between my "old age" memory(?) and confusion over names ....


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

I don't like name tags either but i would wear one. I cant wait to meet a few members who i feel i already know. And there are a few members who can't wait to meet me im sure. It'll be a great time it's alway's nice to meet new people and make new friends.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

JAY...........I tried to do the t-shirt/sweatshirt deal last
year. Posted here and got great responces and preorders.

But I got the "slapdown" from the powers that be here !
So no shirts avail. at last years BBQ..............

Working with Rooster to get something going for this
year. Time will tell.

I was NOT out to make a profit either ! Just sell them for
what I paid for them.
Plus no clear answer over copyrights and such....

Just a few shirts for us "plowheads" to sport around in !
.....................geo


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Exactly. If help is needed I work for a Sporting Goods store in Central CT during this time of the year who does custom uniforms. They deal with screen printers and embroiderers with which I am friendly with. I may be able to help out. I know I can get cases of white t-shirts very cheap for us.

Let me know.


Jay


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Don't get your underwear in a bunch, guys! 

Any Plowsite apparel has to come through Sean Adams, Plowsite owner. I don't know what the holdup is, there's been a demand for it since I've been a member. Would be nice if it was worked out before the BBQ....


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

This has been discussed before. While a Plowsite T-shirt does sounds like a great idea, I think it is better that we do not do this. I would not feel comfortable walking around with the Plowsite t-shirt because people will see it and log on the internet and watch everything that we are talking about, etc. I just don't need to have another problem to deal with. Just my honest opinion.


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wxmn6 _
> *This has been discussed before. While a Plowsite T-shirt does sounds like a great idea, I think it is better that we do not do this. I would not feel comfortable walking around with the Plowsite t-shirt because people will see it and log on the internet and watch everything that we are talking about, etc. I just don't need to have another problem to deal with. Just my honest opinion. *


NO offense Stephen but that is the most rediculous thing I have ever heard.

Jay


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Jay, read this and you will know that I am not the only one who have the same concern.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=10495&highlight=plowsite+tshirts

PS, you spelled ridiculous wrong.


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

No! Stupid idea! We'd all wear our PlowSite clothing out in public where people (especially those with an interest in snow plowing), could see it. They'd visit the site, become members, come to love the place like we do and they'd demand more PlowSite wear. With more traffic the site would attract more sponsors and become an even more effective resource, which would just create more interest, and more traffic, and a greater demand for PlowSite merchandise. A vicious cycle. The whole thing would snowball out of control ! Who wants that to happen?

(The above statement is a blatant attempt at reverse psychology, and bears no resemblance to my real feelings which are, "HEY, WHEN ARE WE GONNA GET SOME DAM* T-SHIRTS OR HATS OR SOMETHING??")

ORIGINALLY POSTED BY DIGGER

PS your reply is in improper english it should be has not have 


Jay


----------



## snowjoker (Feb 6, 2003)

U the man Jay!!!  The internet has many users and i am sure there are alot of people who come across Plowsite. And maybe it would make the customer,should they see the site understand how us snowplowing professionals work and that we are not out to screw them. Just trying to work hard for their money. With that said i would put my vote for a yes on the Plowsite apparel


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

No, I am not trying to nail down the idea about Plowsite apparel. It does sounds like a great idea, but I just would be a little concerned about wearing them out in public. I probably would like to get a Plowsite t-shirt, but that would depends on where I would be wearing it.


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

God for bid someone sees a PLOWSITE shirt in public ahhhhhhhhhhhhh run and hide. Just like if someone sees a M**** plow in public ahhhhhhhh go grab the women and children.



Be very very careful Stephen don't wear it near any members of the anti snow plowers league

    

Ive never heard so much indecision over a lousy t shirt


Sorry I got so heated didnt mean to get the post off topic.


Jay


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

You 2 arent married by any chance...are you??  Quick get me a snot-towel, one of them is gonna cry! LMOA!  Mike


----------



## Got Grass? (Feb 18, 2001)

Yeah really, thats what the SIMA forums are for... Keeping things private from spying eyes... 
Anyone can come & read everything you have ever said on here. Thats why the business aspect is discussed much less here and much more other places.
It's not that we want to hide things from our customers, it's more so hiding things from our competition. 
 


I'm all for the PS gear now. It's been hanging around in lingo & has come up numerous times. Now that Sean is here maybe he could start an official pole and survey the members opinions on this issue.


We did use the name tags last year & I know some members wear their show tags, either from SIMA or some other event they have attended. I'll be sporting mine.

So far this looks like it may be the best BBQ ever. 
I CAN'T WAIT!!!! Hopefully I wont spend all my $ in NYC & can still go out afterwords. lol


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

> _Originally posted by snowplowjay _
> *God for bid someone sees a PLOWSITE shirt in public ahhhhhhhhhhhhh run and hide. Just like if someone sees a M**** plow in public ahhhhhhhh go grab the women and children.
> Jay *


good god get a grip I think this is getting blown way out of preportion.


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

oh and Stephen, why are you soo woried? afraid the compition might see you and steal your salting accounts


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Got grass, Why should we have to go on a SIMA forum for plowsite related posting? If someone needs to talk private to me,i hope they click on PM me here.I hope important stuff remains here,the SIMA related stuff should be on that site.Whats ironic is our biggest compettors locally are SIMA members,so posting it there is giving the info to your competitors more so that it is here,IMO.I was a SIMA member but am no longer,when i was a member the SIMA forums were dead,it was a beasically dead site,no one used it.Rejoining SIMA is not an option right now.
Stephen, I totally understand what your saying here,I wont wear a plowsite shirt unless its free,I simply have to many free T shirts to go out and pay for one. As for advertisement,its all good,BUT I just dont want this site to go the way of lawnsite.Its gotten too big,too many guys in there that arent even in the business,you cant keep up with the posts,way to much of the same questions asked over and over,and there are a lot of other things going on there. I used to go on that site all the time,I have been on it in months now and have no desire to go back.


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

> _Originally posted by John DiMartino _
> *BUT I just dont want this site to go the way of lawnsite.Its gotten too big,too many guys in there that arent even in the business,you cant keep up with the posts,way to much of the same questions asked over and over,and there are a lot of other things going on there. I used to go on that site all the time,I have been on it in months now and have no desire to go back. *


That's exactly the same deal I have been going through. Last year I often would visit Lawnsite, but this year, I lost interest in it and I have absolutely no desire to come back.


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Ok you've got me there. John that is so true I have no desire to even click over to Lawnsite. Its like a mad house over there. Someone from plowsite invited me to a lawncafe chat (i think it was from lawnsite) and it was a mad house there too. The chat was scrolling like crazy.


Jay


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

It seems that some poeple may not understand some basic things about the internet and public message boards. This MB and thousands of others are open to anyone & everyone to peruse. It doesn't matter if some of us happen to wear a Plowsite shirt in public, anybody who wants to find out what contractors are saying in message boards about snowplowing will find this site. Suddenly seeing the logo on a T-shirt is not going to make a customer suddenly decide to see what they can find out about us snowplowers. If a customer wants to get some education about snowplowing, or snow contractors, they'll do the search, and they'll find this site. It's clear to me by reading some posts by people here & at the other green industry message boards that they don't understand the concept that anyone can (& does) see these sites. So whether there are T-shirts advertising this site to the so called "general" public or not, you should post here like you would to any potential customer, and assume your customers are reading what's said here. (most probably unlikely, as this site would be extremely boring to the average non snowplow loving nut like we all are, but it is potentially possible). So I don't really think that argument against T-shirts is really valid. But it's Sean's site & his decision. Maybe he will chime in here to let us know why, or why not to the idea of PS shirts. As for being in SIMA, that will not avoid interaction with your competition, but the hopes are that the SIMA competition will act professionally during that interaction. And just like in any other organization or group of people in life, some will not act as professionals during that interaction unfortunately.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

That's kind of ironic - some are worried about their customers "seeing" them on PlowSite. I actually invite both my competition and customers to come on PlowSite. I use my real name, so I'd be easy to identify. I figure if my competition comes on here, it'll help "level the playing field". I keep posting my pricing structure hoping others will use it too. If my customers come here, I hope they see it as a reflection of my professionalism.

I guess it's all in perception.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Mick, I hope my customers see me on here,as well as my competitors,again,why i use my full name as well..I just hope this site doesnt get out of hand like lawnsite did.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

> I just hope this site doesnt get out of hand like lawnsite did.


The Plowsite cops are on the job!


----------



## Rob (May 15, 2001)

> _Originally posted by John DiMartino _
> *I just dont want this site to go the way of lawnsite.Its gotten too big,too many guys in there that arent even in the business,you cant keep up with the posts,way to much of the same questions asked over and over,and there are a lot of other things going on there. I used to go on that site all the time,I have been on it in months now and have no desire to go back. *


 I'm glad you guys mentioned that, I thought it was just me.. I hadn't been on there in probably a year. I also saw that now there is a paid section of that site as well. Not sure what is in there, but if it follows what goes on in the other forums, I'd pass.



> _Originally posted by Pelican _
> *The Plowsite cops are on the job! *


 I'm sure it's a huge job policing all that goes on here, in every forum and thread. Thanks for all the hard work you guys do !!:waving:


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Thank you Pelican, I know you ,Chuck,Alan, CT18, Rooster, JA.and BRL work real hard keeping this site running. I want you all to know how much I appreciate your hard work. Hopefully Ill get the chance to buy you all a beer one day.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

WELL Anyways,

Guess I will have to do the "underground" thing like we 
used to do at Grateful Dead shows with those t-shirts
and sweats!
If the plowsite owner wants a piece of the action..
Thats OK too. I can just charge a buck extra !

As far as new folks finding this site..If it wasn't for Slim
Jim Z71. I never would of found it either.

Of course I would never have turned Wolfie, Bob White,
or a few other plowheads on to this great site !

Or met Got Grass, John Parker, Dino, CT, the Turkey
wing guy Rod, etc, etc........


PRAY for SUN.....Oct 18th !
And White GOLD every day after!....................geo:yow!:


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Sometimes it is a neverending battle but I think it is worth it. Funny me and 75 and some others talked about the size way back during the 1st Bar-B-Que. Hard to imagine. Not much that can be done. I do agree with John that a lot of people are members that are not plowers. I think that is the fault of the truck forums which have kind of gone a seperate direction. Originally I think they were meant to give assistance to plowers with their vehicles. Now these forums have become tech lines for all truck owners. (having members from FL tells you this) The amount of threads in these forums sometimes seems over the top. Way more posts in the Chevy thread then in the Snow Plowing on a daily basis. Hard to do much about it when the site has techs that make 10-15 or more posts a day. I sometimes wonder how they get any work done???

What can be done long term? Not sure. I would like to see Plowsite stay public and free but refocus on snowplowing again. Maybe some manufacturer sposorship and revised guidelines are needed.

I have gone off topic now so to get back on let me say I would love to have shirts and hats, am happy we have the site and can't wait to see all at John's in a month.


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

I became a lawnsite member and its really not worth it. I do cut grass on the side for neighbors but that site is very over populated. I dont think plowsite would ever get that many members as to where people cant keep up with the post. I notice that a lot of the members post once or twice and dont post anymore. Its mainly one question that they have and then they just forget about it i guess.


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

"Hopefully Ill get the chance to buy you all a beer one day."

I knew I was doing this for some tangible reason  ! And since Rooster probably won't make it up to the BBQ, and JA doesn't imbibe, I'll just have to have their beers so they don't go to waste. Now I REALLY can't wait to see you again John!


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

You'll have to fight your way past *me*, BRL!!


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

LMAO at Pelican,and BRL .


----------



## JustUsDe (Aug 14, 2003)

*Hoping to make it*

I am really hoping to make it to the BBQ. Its over a 4.5 hr. drive but I would like to meet many of you. I'm hoping to bring the wife and son but not sure if she can make it. She has to study for her state engineering test that she has to take the following Sat. If she can't make it I still might make the trip up. I'm supposed to work 3rd shift that nite but thats what vaction time is for. Keeping my fingers crossed I can make it.

Ray


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

Hope to see you there Ray:waving:


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

Ok, Maybe someone should ask Taconic to post the directions again for those of us who have never been there before or those of us who didn't save the directions from last year.


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

JCurtis - I just hit the good ol' search button, typed in bbq directions, and came up with old BBQ thread from last year which has the directions posted there.  Just pulling your leg ... lol. 

Here it is:

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Taconic
Ice Management Moderator


DIRECTIONS 

FROM ROUTE I-84
Connecticut,New England,Pennsylvania,Exit 13 (route9N, Poughkeepsie).Take Route 9North to Church Street exit in Poughkeepsie(approximately13 miles).Once on Church Street go 5 traffic lights and take a left onto Hamilton Street.Go 4 traffic lights and take a right onto Cottage Street.We\are 2 blocks up on the left.

FROM NYS THRUWAY
Route I-87 to exit 18/New Paltz. Route 299East to 9W south to Mid-Hudson Bridge.Cross Bridge go 5 traffic lights and take a left onto HamiltonStreet.Go 4 traffic lights and take a right onto Cottage Street.We Are 2 blocks up on the left.

FROM TACONIC PARKWAY
(NORTH) Route 44 West exit follow through Poughkeepsie.Right onto Smith Street. Go 3 lights then right onto Cottage street.We are on the corner of Smith and Cottage Street.

If you have any questions just give us a ring it should be a great time
845-485-4200
John Parker


__________________
Taconic Maintenance/N.Y.Snow Pros
Tel 845-485-4200
Fax 845-473-1912
looking for Magic distributors for the east coast




-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

NOTICE: This is the directions that was posted from last year. I am solely not responsible and take no liability for any mistakes or any changes which may cause a change in directions than it was originally posted.


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

I live in the sticks,how many feet are in 2 blocks?


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Depends on if you're using 8" or 12" blocks.....


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

Thems be city blocks we be talkin bout


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

WXMN6 - LOL 
I already knew how to get there, been there a few times!

I was suggesting that the directions be posted for those newbies who may not have know they were once posted


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

POWERSCOOPS - I would love to try out a set of your product. It looks like a very interesting and productive product. Do you manufacture a set that will fit Fisher HD plows? Will you be attending at the BBQ? 

By the way, welcome to Plowsite! :waving:


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

ill try to make it
im going to map it tonight

see how many hours from philly


cardoctor


----------



## Plow Dak (Jan 14, 2003)

Maybe if someone else was also thinking of going down from Maine then i could arrange for some time off and hook up with them on the way through.


----------



## BWhite (Sep 30, 2002)

*Best Inn*

I want to come to the BBQ with my wife , make a weekend out of it . . What is this Best Inn like ? is it a no tell motel or it it just a average place. Bill White


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Plow Dak, I'll be going to Poughkeepsie. But my wife is going with me, I think. We try to make this a yearly mini-vacation. 

If anyone can steer me to a web site on those Power Scoops, I'd appreciate it. I tried searching for the company name, but couldn't find anything about the Power Scoop.


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Mick, as far as I know of, Power Scoop do not have a website yet as I am told by Garagekeeper. However you can request a brochure from him. He is getting a batch of brochures and I am sure he would be happy to mail out one for you.


----------



## Taconic (May 18, 2001)

*Power Scoop*

Mick i believe the Power Scoop guys are going to be at the BBQ
John Parker


----------



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

John do you have any more info on the grounds keeper's bbq? Time, manufacturers, or any details that might be helpful. Some Mass guys might want to go to both  . THanks


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

Bill.....Best Inn is a pretty nice place.
Have stayed there the last 2 years.
They feature "evergreen" smoke and
alergy free rooms...............
Price is right too............
Best thing its on a one way street up from
the BBQ. So NO getting lost in the MAZE of
1 way streets in Poughkeepsie !
Direct back and forth ..................

3 cool resturants and 24 hr conv. store across
the street!...................geo

http://www.bestinn.com


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Almost had a disaster!!! I'd called and gotten reservations a month or so ago. Today at work I had an appointment made which I that was going to conflict with leaving for the BBQ. Still don't know why, but I decided to check the date of the BBQ. That's when I figured out I had booked the room for the wrong weekend  . I'd booked for the 10th & 11th. Fortunately they were able to rebook for the 17th & 18th. Still can't figure out why. The wife thinks maybe because the BBQ had been on Columbus Day weekend in the past and I just automatically booked for that weekend this year.

That could have been interesting.

BTW, I fired the dumbaxx that made that reservation  . Now I just have to figure out how to hire somebody who'll work as cheap as he did.


----------



## Taconic (May 18, 2001)

*Syracuse Barbeque*

Hey guys:

OnSite is having their annual snow contractors BBQ RIGHT NOW.. Saturday 9/20/03.

Give us a call for directions at 315-635-6234.

Some of those attending are:

Fischer
NY Tank.
BOSS Snowplow
Western

and of course, Taconic Maintenance.


----------



## ProSno (Nov 24, 2001)

Okay this is where I probably sound stupid but who is OnSite????


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

*OnSite facility services*

Pro.......Good question !
I live near Syracuse....Never heard of them...Their web site
is under construction.

I did see a note in the Syracuse Chamber of Commerce
about them having/using/mfr. some liquid deicer products.
That explains the association with John Parker and Taconic
Maint.

They must be some kind of property maint. company.

I can taste the hamburgers and smell the magic salt now !
..........geo


----------



## Alan (Mar 2, 2000)

*Re: Hotel List*



> _Originally posted by Pelican _
> *Here are a few of the area hotels:
> 
> 10 minutes away
> ...


I just thought I would bring this back into the active area of this thread as the date is getting closer.


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

John - usually at this time of year, you would post a list of manufacturers/dealers that will be attending the BBQ? If it would not be too much of trouble, I think we would like to know who are planning on attending? I still will be going there, but just am curious who will be there at the BBQ.


----------



## JustUsDe (Aug 14, 2003)

So far it looks like I am going to be able to make it. The family can't make it. She has to study. I might bring one of my drivers with me. Can't wait to meet some of you. Not sure if I'm going to spend the night or make it a day trip. If I decide that day to stay is it hard to get a room. Is there much going on after the BBQ or does everybody leave after 5.


Ray


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

RAY......A bunch of us hardcores stay up the street
from the BBQ at the Best Inn motel. We meet up
at the Pizza Uno across the street for drinks and 
grub..........and to shoot the breeze too........geo


----------



## Earthscapes (Feb 2, 2001)

Guys, I'm sending money with Mike "Got Grass". 
Please make sure he gets me a XL Tee & Sweatshirt. 

I know he has a tendency to drink to much and forget what he was supposed to do.:waving: 

Wish i could be there, but must be in Owego for our last race of the year. have fun and have a few for me  

Keith


----------



## Alan (Mar 2, 2000)

We just got our reservation at Best Inn. Who else will be there Friday evening? Not sure what time we'll be touching down but probably mid to late afternoon.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Alan, I got reservations there for Friday and Saturday nights. I'll probably make it toward evening.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

*Fall Foliage*

Just wanted to let you guys know that the leaves should be peaking this weekend if tonight's storm leaves any on the trees. The Hudson Valley is well reknowned for our spectacular fall color show.

Those of you coming from the north may want to consider travelling via the Taconic State Parkway from Albany in place of the Tway. The ride is much more scenic and is free. Take it to NY55 West into Poughkeepsie.

See you all there!


----------



## chtucker (Sep 6, 2002)

Pelican, I don't know for sure, but are you going to warn people not to drive their capless pickup on the parkway?

Howard
(man I don't miss those hokey rules)


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

chtucker - That remind me of the day when I was riding with my family on the Taconic Parkway in mini-van earlier this year, and as we were passing the small gas station, we saw a F-350 PSD with gooseneck tri-axles trailer, only that a couple state troopers is behind it. LOL Man, what a sight it was!  

Here's the rule: NO vehicles with COMMERCIAL PLATES are allowed on the parkway or you are busted!


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

The law has changed here, Howard. 1/2 ton and lighter pickups are now allowed on the Parkway provided there is no lettering on them. 3/4 ton and bigger are still prohibited, but I don't know how heavy it's enforced. I wouldn't try a dually pickup.

Stephen, your last line is the old defunct rule.


----------



## chtucker (Sep 6, 2002)

Where would the excursion fit in? Last time I was back I laughed at the GVW warning signs everywhere... Someday (BETTER BE SOON!) I have to make a road trip with the 34' two car trailer (total almost 65'). I hopefully will scare a few locals in the process.


----------



## Rob (May 15, 2001)

I believe it is the same in CT. I know that F250 registrations have a notice of 7700 GVWR allowed on parkways stamped on them. I don't know how often it is enforced, but I would think that the Suburban / Excursion etc. would also fit into that ruling. Don't know the GVWR on them, just guessing.


----------



## JustUsDe (Aug 14, 2003)

*getting excited*

Well,
A friend and I are leaving early saturday morning for the BBQ. It looks like a 4 hour drive for us. I am going to call Best inn for a reservation for Sat. We are going to spend the night. Ready to party and talk snow. I used Map Quest for driving instructions. I hope the last few posts don't apply to my 2500hd. I don't have commercial tags or lettering on the truck.

Ray

P.S. Can't wait to meet some of you. If anyone needs anything brought up from Delaware let me know.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

HEY ALL............Will be there Thurs- Sun.

Then gonna head to Philly and Atlantic City!

Best Inn is a cool place.......
Just up the straight up the street from the BBQ
too so no gettin lost in the maze of one way
streets.
Pizza Uno (applebees kind of place) across the
street....Also a GREAT italian rest too and a 24
hr conv. store.

Will have t-shirts too................

Sure hope the sun is gonna shine Sat. !!!!!

Hope the BOSS lets me take the new Caddy
LOL..................geo


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

Man I am sooooooooooooooo ready for saturday that I was a week ahead of myself, I got up this past saturday 10/12 got dressed, made a pot of coffee and was almost out the door when the wife said " I thought you said the BBQ was on the 18th"

Man was I  and  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

But i'm better now because its Wednesday and Saturday is only 3 more wakeups and I'll be on the road again!!!!!!!!!!

Just hope the sun shines. I am bringing the digital cam ( that reminds me I gotta run out and get another card so I can take plenty of pics.

I sure hope the Whelen crew is there I wanna look at the new Patriot lightbars

:yow!: :yow!:


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Suburbans of any size are permitted on the TSP, there lies the hypocrisy. My F-350 on the same chassis is not allowed. The suburbans are considered passenger vehicles by the State, my truck is considered a commercial vehicle.

Limos of any length or size are also permitted, again passenger vehicles. Some of the more modern ones exceed my GVW.

The tree huggers are mostly responsible for this, they've lobbied Albany that allowing trucks would spoil the aesthetics of the scenery!


----------



## billfires (May 23, 2001)

Anyone have a suggestion on the better way to get to the BBQ? I am in SE Mass and Mapquest shows I-90 to I-84 to Taconic Pkwy but Yahoo Maps shows I-95 to CT-9 to I-91 to I-691 to I-84 to Taconic Pkwy. Is anyone aware of construction or anything else that makes one route better than the other? The first route shows 217 miles / 3 hours, 52 mins vs 220 miles / 3 hours, 43 mins. Thanks for any help, Bill C


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

Here are some of the directions used last year

DIRECTIONS 

FROM ROUTE I-84
Connecticut,New England,Pennsylvania,Exit 13 (route9N, Poughkeepsie).Take Route 9North to Church Street exit in Poughkeepsie(approximately13 miles).Once on Church Street go 5 traffic lights and take a left onto Hamilton Street.Go 4 traffic lights and take a right onto Cottage Street.We\are 2 blocks up on the left.

FROM NYS THRUWAY
Route I-87 to exit 18/New Paltz. Route 299East to 9W south to Mid-Hudson Bridge.Cross Bridge go 5 traffic lights and take a left onto HamiltonStreet.Go 4 traffic lights and take a right onto Cottage Street.We Are 2 blocks up on the left.

FROM TACONIC PARKWAY
(NORTH) Route 44 West exit follow through Poughkeepsie.Right onto Smith Street. Go 3 lights then right onto Cottage street.We are on the corner of Smith and Cottage Street.


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

I'm probably going, maybe even with sbvfd92. Not 100% yet though.


Bryan


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

Bryan,
Aren't you required to go, as the original instigator of this mess??  The TSP is a beautiful ride this time of year if you're coming from the south as well. Only problem is ya can't look at the leaves for trying to keep the vehicle safely in those skinny lanes! No  or  on that highway!


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BRL _
> *Bryan,
> Aren't you required to go, as the original instigator of this mess??  The TSP is a beautiful ride this time of year if you're coming from the south as well. Only problem is ya can't look at the leaves for trying to keep the vehicle safely in those skinny lanes! No  or  on that highway! *


I guess so, who knows. There's also the last truck show of the season going on this weekend, hopefully it'll be good weather for that.

There are some people i would rather not see at the bbq.

Bryan


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

Bryan, grow up, be a better man than those people you would rather not see.

Don't be ashamed to show your face. Time to be a man dude!


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

I never said i wasn't going, there were some other thing that came up, like this truck show, but it doesn't look like i'll be going there saturday. 

Now that my plans have changed, it looks like i might at the bbq even earlier than i thought.


Bryan


----------



## Taconic (May 18, 2001)

*getting ready*

I am sorry i have not been on here guys its just been very hectic here trying to get everything ready for Saturday.I am teaching a class on Thursday and Friday until noon so my time has been real limited ,but the BBQ should be great rain or shine.I would post directions but my computer skills are worse than bad so i leave them up to map quest .Just type in 186 Cottage Street,Poughkeepsie and they should get you here without to much of a problem.Again i apologize as i would write them out but im still here at the office getting things ready.See you all rain or shine on Saturday.
Taconic Maintenance INC
John Parker
845-485-4200


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

Don't worry John, I'll post them again.

Here are some of the directions used last year

DIRECTIONS 

FROM ROUTE I-84
Connecticut,New England,Pennsylvania,Exit 13 (route9N, Poughkeepsie).Take Route 9North to Church Street exit in Poughkeepsie(approximately13 miles).Once on Church Street go 5 traffic lights and take a left onto Hamilton Street.Go 4 traffic lights and take a right onto Cottage Street.We\are 2 blocks up on the left.

FROM NYS THRUWAY
Route I-87 to exit 18/New Paltz. Route 299East to 9W south to Mid-Hudson Bridge.Cross Bridge go 5 traffic lights and take a left onto HamiltonStreet.Go 4 traffic lights and take a right onto Cottage Street.We Are 2 blocks up on the left.

FROM TACONIC PARKWAY
(NORTH) Route 44 West exit follow through Poughkeepsie.Right onto Smith Street. Go 3 lights then right onto Cottage street.We are on the corner of Smith and Cottage Street.


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Pelican _
> *The law has changed here, Howard. 1/2 ton and lighter pickups are now allowed on the Parkway provided there is no lettering on them. 3/4 ton and bigger are still prohibited, but I don't know how heavy it's enforced. I wouldn't try a dually pickup.
> 
> Stephen, your last line is the old defunct rule. *


INCORRECT

Any vehicles with commercial plates are not allowed on Parkway. I even checked the NYS DMV website and found this:

http://www.nysdmv.com/register.htm#pickup


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rob _
> *I believe it is the same in CT. I know that F250 registrations have a notice of 7700 GVWR allowed on parkways stamped on them. I don't know how often it is enforced, but I would think that the Suburban / Excursion etc. would also fit into that ruling. Don't know the GVWR on them, just guessing. *


I travel RT 15 AKA the Meritt Pkwy everyday and the way the rule is enforced is:

NO commercial plated vehicles permitted. If a Dump has a load of salt say that is en route to a DOT garage that is accesible from the Meritt then they may be waved on as long as they have the proper clearance height for the West Rock Tunnel. If you have a combo with decals/magnets advertising your business and a cop pulls you over you will most likely be escourted to the nearest exit and told that there is your exit . Usually alot gets by on the Merrit without being noticed though. The most enforcement comes when the CT state police do an operation centipeede operation. Last time they did one they even caught a tractor trailer running on RT 15.

Jay


----------



## Rob (May 15, 2001)

> _Originally posted by snowplowjay _
> *Usually alot gets by on the Merrit without being noticed though.
> Jay *


 I agree, I think it just one extra charge they can tack on when they pull you over for something else.



> _Originally posted by Pelican _
> *Limos of any length or size are also permitted, again passenger vehicles. Some of the more modern ones exceed my GVW*


 It is foolish, I have seen a massive H2 limo running down the Pkwy as well as plenty of stock H2's. that are almost as wide as the lane !


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

I'm pretty sure I recall No Commercial Vehicle signs at the locations that I get on the TSP, so I would agree with wxmn without looking at that link. Glad to hear you'll be ready John. Thanks!!!


----------



## JustUsDe (Aug 14, 2003)

I'm all set now just got off the phone with best inn and reserved my room for sat. They only have a couple left so if you are going you better call them ASAP. See you all Saturday!!!!!!!!!!!

Ray


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

The weather is looking good so far for this Saturday BBQ. The day would start off being mostly sunny, then some clouds up later in the day, but expect to stay dry for the rest of day. Temperature in mid 50s. Wind would be breezy. I don't think rain will be an issue for this year BBQ.   

Stephen pumpkin:


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

I was a bit worried about the possiblity or rain. It seems we get rained out almost every weekend event Ive been too.


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

OK who's going Saturday?

Just detailed my truck, ready to roll Saturday Morning. 

I just need to decide whether to drive up with my plow or leave it home.....

Just wish I could have gotten the Lightbar installed before Saturday, but just too many other things to do.

 Ready to talk Snow and Magic !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and look at all the pretty equipment I can only dream about right now.:bluebounc


----------



## KLC99 (Feb 3, 2003)

whoa! I almost missed it. I haven't been on here since spring. Anyone know an average time for the trip from say, delaware/pa line (southeast pa).

It will be a little embarrassing having the truck set up for mud still instead of in full plowing mode.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

KLC, it takes me between 4 and 4 1/2 hours to reach Williamsport from Poughkeepsie if that's of any help.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Ill be there.My truck is fillty,inside and out,LOL.With the 58 MPH winds we got recently,the golf course is devastated,so work is busy.,I dont think ill have time to clean it up by saturday,but im going.


----------



## JustUsDe (Aug 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KLC99 _
> *whoa! I almost missed it. I haven't been on here since spring. Anyone know an average time for the trip from say, delaware/pa line (southeast pa).
> 
> It will be a little embarrassing having the truck set up for mud still instead of in full plowing mode. *


I figure its going to take me about 4 hours I live in newark about 20 mins south of the de/pa line. I am leaving around 6/630 am sat.

Ray


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

JustUsDe, 2 hours max to Newark! Come up 17 to NY 87 to 84E, 9W north then follow the local directions


----------



## KLC99 (Feb 3, 2003)

thanks very much


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

JustUs, I would take the Garden State Parkway right into NY, in fact, I am. Follow the signs for 87 North Albany once you cross into NY. Route 17 is loaded with traffic lights.

You too KLC, take the GSP....

~Chuck


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

I should add that you can drive commercial vehicles on the GSP. Commercial plates, lettering, all fine. Mason dumps, fine.

Anything larger than an F-550 you can't take the GSP.

Tolls are $0.35 each, so have your quarters and dimes handy.


~Chuck


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

I was never allowed to run the parkways, only highways. Sounds like a better route:waving:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

I figured as much, LOL. When I read what you said the first thing that came to mind is that would be a good route if I was driving a Mack or a Peterbuilt.

The tolls on the GSP can be a pain (gotta love EZ Pass) , but, it is less confusing to drive than the Turnpike when you get up here near Elizabeth. Not paying attention for a minute can land you on a leg of it that will not take you to the exit you need.

~Chuck


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

> Not paying attention for a minute can land you on a leg of it that will not take you to the exit you need.


I learned that the hard way!


----------



## BRIMOW525 (Jan 23, 2001)

hey Justus, I come up from Dover and it takes about 4.5 hrs. Depending on traffic and weather. Also if you can get in a fast pack of cars that helps too. I'm leaving tomorrow(Friday) so I don't have to get up early Sat like I usually do. See you all there!


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

*TURKEY WINGS*

HEY ALL...........Spoke to Roger the Turkey wing guy
today......... Seems his son Rod who handled all
the puter stuff has taken a good job elsewhere.

But is still helping dad out !

So if any responses from them guys are slow gettin
back at ya call them direct. 715-878-4523

They will not be able to attend the BBQ this year !

........................geo


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

*Friday*: A few showers this morning, becoming a steady light rain during the afternoon hours. High 56F. Winds light and variable. Chance of rain 60%.

*Friday night*: Steady light rain this evening. Showers continuing overnight. Low 41F. Winds light and variable. Chance of rain 60%.

*Saturday*: Partly cloudy. High 57F. Winds NNW at 5 to 10 mph.

Sounds like the weather will be fine.

~Chuck


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Im sad to say I may not make it. I may have to stick around here and do some cleanups since I get little time all week and the leaves are everywhere. 


If I do stay home ill proly kick myself in the rear end because it sounds like a fun day is to be had 



Jay


----------



## JustUsDe (Aug 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chuck Smith _
> *JustUs, I would take the Garden State Parkway right into NY, in fact, I am. Follow the signs for 87 North Albany once you cross into NY. Route 17 is loaded with traffic lights.
> 
> You too KLC, take the GSP....
> ...


Thanks for the help Chuck,
This might be a dum question but to get to the garden state parkway I would go over the De Mem BRIDGE and get on the jersey turnpike? Is that the same as the Parkway? Then get on 87 north to albany than take 17 . After that what do I do? I dont know much about n.j or n.y.

Ray


----------



## Ohiosnow (Sep 20, 2001)

*Not going to make it*

 Got the Flu  & feel like crap

My wife thought I was crazy to drive over 8 hrs. just to talk snow but I had cleared the weekend of work so I could come but now I'm stuck here sick.

Oh well maybe next yr.


----------



## 1lola1 (Aug 21, 2003)

*directions*



> This might be a dum question but to get to the garden state parkway I would go over the De Mem BRIDGE and get on the jersey turnpike? Is that the same as the Parkway? Then get on 87 north to albany than take 17 . After that what do I do? I dont know much about n.j or n.y.


Not a dumb question I can give you directions to Poughkeepsie

I use to live in Laurel, Delaware many moons ago..

Take the Delaware Memorial Bridge to the NJ turnpike North to exit 10, to Rt 287 (West or North) going towards Mawah NJ , to the NYS thruway North, to the Poughkeepsie exit ( i think it is exit 18) from there you will have to get directions to the BBQ.:salute:


----------



## snowplowjaysgrl (Oct 12, 2003)

I can't make it to the BBQ, but you all have fun! Take lots of pics. I want to see pics of you guys, too.


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

Pelican,
JustUs *DE* is coming from close to the Newark (pronounced New-Ark, like Noah's) that is about 2 hours or so south of the Newark (pronounced New-Irk) that is 2 hours away from the BBQ. Let's not get his hopes up for a nice quick trip & find him languishing on Joisy highways for hours. 

JustUs,
Lola is right on. It will be 287 North, but you will be travelling west at that point until it turns north. This way measures a little longer than taking the Garden State Parkway as Chuck suggested, but because of the tolls & the fact that the P-way lands you further south on the NY Thruway, Route 287 is a quicker ride to there. After you are on the NY Thruway North (Route 87), take the exit for Route 84 East, which is either Exit 17 or 18 like Lola said. Then you can take Route 9 North into Poughkeepsie or if you have 20 extra minutes or so & want to check out the nice fall foilage ride, continue on 84 East to the Taconic State Parkway North. Then from either of these, follow the directions Jeff Curtis posted a page or so back. Have a safe trip.

I'm still not 100% sure I'll be there. So many things have come up for this weekend over the past few weeks that I may have to help out here on the homefront, but if I can escape I will.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Hmmmm.....

Both snowplowjay and snowplowjaysgrl can't make it to the BBQ? Coinkidinc? Leaves to clean up?


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

Oh yea I forgot! 
snowplowjaysgrl, will your boyfriend be there at least?


----------



## JustUsDe (Aug 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by snowplowjay _
> *Im sad to say I may not make it. I may have to stick around here and do some cleanups since I get little time all week and the leaves are everywhere.
> 
> If I do stay home ill proly kick myself in the rear end because it sounds like a fun day is to be had
> ...


Jay, I bet if you leave the leaves until later they will still be there.

I am disappointed that you aren't coming. Your are one of the colorful characters on here I was hoping to meet in person. Forget those those leaves go to the BBQ.

Ray


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Besides, who else will we have to slap around??? 

Sorry for the mix up Ray


----------



## JustUsDe (Aug 14, 2003)

I was all excited thought it was going to be quicker than I thought. No extra sleep for me. SEE you all tomorrow! 


Ray


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

> _Originally posted by JustUsDe _
> *Jay, I bet if you leave the leaves until later they will still be there.
> Forget those those leaves go to the BBQ. *


I agree with Ray. The leaves will still be there, in fact, by the time you are done cleaning them up, you can start over again.

So come to the BBQ, it only happens once a year!

From 10 - 5 is a pretty big window, even if you only stay for an hour or two.

Remember, it took me 4 hours to come to Hooters up there!

I figured for sure you, Mike, and Arc would be there.

Speaking of Arc, I think he still can't get on PS for some reason.

~Chuck


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

I was kinda curious as to what happened to Arc,he hasn't been on in ages.Is he having computer problems Chuck ?


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Jay, you're not going to make me drag out all these posts where you say you're the world's greatest snowplow fan, are you? You're going to let a pile of leaves get in your way?

You live for plowing, remember? There's going to be all kinds of shiny new plows at this gig, nice bright yellow ones, pretty red ones and even some white ones. You don't want to miss that, do you?

Not to mention the sanders, the huge salt pile, snow pushers, and........WHELEN LIGHTS!!!! C'mon, Jay you know you need your Plowsite fix, who's been buggin' us for T-shirts anyway?:bluebounc  pumpkin: pumpkin:


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

blaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Jay!!!!!!!!!!!

Leaves, Leaves !!!! We don't need no stinkin leaves!!!!!!!!!!

Jay, fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhgetta bout dem leaves, there are more where dose come from!!!!! Cleanemup later, and get your arse in your jeep and get up to Poughkeepsie tomorrow or else we may have to get the SNOW GODFATHER after youse!

  

Be there or


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

jay
theres always going to be leaves to clean up
if you need a ride i live near the pa turnpike
its only 160 miles to the bbq




cardoctor


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

Now there's some serious dedication to us having someone to slap around! Cardoctor offered to drive a couple of hours past the BBQ to bring Jay down from Ct. We'll have to give him the first few shots for sure.  After the long line of people that want to slap him around get their turns he'll be  & then :crying: Maybe it's not really the leaves that are keeping him away??


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

sorry thought jay lived near me





cardoctor


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

i think you were thinkin about snowplowjaysgirl, she is from Ohio


and I was just kidding about smackin him around.

You better be there Jay, or you will be sorry


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

I'm not going to make it either.  

I told Pelican to have a burger for me. Later on, somebody have a beer for me too....  

 


BTW, I PMed with Arc through Lawnsite last week. For some reason he's been unable to get on PlowSite, but otherwise he and his computer are in working order. Dunno if he's planning on the BBQ or not...


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

I guess that kind of rules out the Jay tossing contest? Furthest toss up the mountain of Magic?

Damn! I've been practicing too!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

I spoke to Arc last night. It is odd, but he still can't get on PS. Even his ISP has no clue. He was able to get on with another computer. He said he is working today, because he has been out of the loop for so long he forgot today was the BBQ. He also said he is going to format C drive this weekend, so he should be back soon!

~Chuck


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Looks like the rain is done. Highs in the 50's, and winds 5 - 10 mph.

Sounds like a nice brisk fall day.

We are outta here at 7. See you all there!

Those not going, I will be taking pics, and I am sure others will be too.

~Chuck


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Chuck Smith _
> *Those not going, I will be taking pics, and I am sure others will be too.
> 
> ~Chuck *


My digital camera batteries are all recharged and ready to go!  

See you all there! 

Stephen pumpkin:


----------



## snowplowjaysgrl (Oct 12, 2003)

Sorry guys.  I talked to Jay last night and he still said he wasn't coming. What a butt! Huh? I tried to talk him into it, but no luck.
Have fun and tell us all about it!


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

I reallyyyyyyyyyyyy am P.O.ed now. My trucks still at the shop with the hood being painted and I was within a few inches of going to NY. Now I know im gonna regret not coming. 



Jay


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Jay I thought you had to do leaf cleanups this weekend?


----------



## snowplowjaysgrl (Oct 12, 2003)

LOL! Hahaha He's on his way boys. I think we all talked him into it


----------



## NNJSnow (Feb 16, 2002)

Might Be up later on today not sure if the boss is gonna take me up. After asking for today off on monday he told me last night I couldn't.....yea so maybe i can convince him to ride up if hes around. Sucks, pretty p.o.ed!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

The BBQ was great. Post any thoughts and pics from the BBQ here.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=12100

~Chuck


----------



## DanG (May 20, 2000)

I was going to go but ended up going hunting instead. And to top it off the person i was going hunting with backed out at the last minute.

I should've went to the BBQ didn't see a darn thing, But there's always tommorrow morning.I'll be in my tree stand again at 6am. 

Dan


----------

